# Good CO2 for 5g



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

*Good CO2 for 5g?*

Hello Everyone,
I currently have a 5g aquarium with 2 banana plants, one Anubis plant, a bit of micro swords which started to spread veeeeery slowly, and this giant fern like plant which takes up half the tank. 

Right now I'm supplementing CO2 via the DIY yeast method. I will also start adding tetra florapride in a week when it arrives at my LFS, I choose this fertilizer because I have a shrimp and can't add copper to the water or else it will die. 

In about a month I will be going away for 8 weeks, and will be leaving the fish at the mercy of my parents , long story short I don't want them to mess up the CO2 and was wondering if anyone knows a good CO2 kit for a 5g?

Any help is appreciated


----------

